# The BOX?



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, you know your obsessive/compulsive when you start a thread about the possibilities of the box! (I have no problem taking 
ownership of that.) Anywho, I just starting wondering if they designed another cool box or if that went the way of the included cover...to cut down 
on production cost. 

Seeing the box they show for the new K2 cover, I really wonder if a plain cardboard box is all we will get?









I also am not sure I want to know, so for those that get theirs tomorrow, maybe post info or pics here...? So I and others still waiting can avoid them if he we so desire ...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't get a K1, so what kind of cool box did it come in?  I've sort of just expected typical cardboard for K2.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm hoping for a really cool box like the K1 came in....a plain brown box for a $30.00 cover *might* be okay, but I'm hoping they don't go that route for the K2!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kari said:


> I didn't get a K1, so what kind of cool box did it come in? I've sort of just expected typical cardboard for K2.












Love me some google images! 

You can see more pics and the original post here...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Love me some google images!
> 
> You can see more pics and the original post here...


Oh that's cool! Thanks!! yeah, my K2 will probably be plain brown cardboard. lol


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I would take mine in a paper bag if it would mean I would get it.

Eric


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I would take mine in a paper bag if it would mean I would get it.
> 
> Eric


Ha! LOL!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, just show up at my door and hand me the naked Kindle and charger.  

But a cool box would be just fine as well.

I loved the K1 box, but my cat favored the bigger box it shipped in..


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Yeah, just show up at my door and hand me the naked Kindle and charger.
> 
> But a cool box would be just fine as well.
> 
> I loved the K1 box, but my cat favored the bigger box it shipped in..


I got a table shipped, that arrived damaged so I had to save the box for weeks, to show the UPS claims guy.
My cat loved that box.


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

If your K2 comes in an ugly box I'd be willing to sell you my cool K1 box.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a really pretty box, looks like something Apple would package their product in (which is a good thing).



Octochick said:


> Love me some google images!
> 
> You can see more pics and the original post here...


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I normally am not one who cares about packaging, but I really do like the box my Klassic came in!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I would take mine in a paper bag if it would mean I would get it.
> 
> Eric


{Nodding}

Patricia


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

TheJohnNewton said:


> If your K2 comes in an ugly box I'd be willing to sell you my cool K1 box.


lol. I kept mine too.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> lol. I kept mine too.


Me, too! I has a special spot on my bookcase!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Boxes, schmoxes. Mine will be here Thursday, ojalá, inshallah, and I'll take it in whatever box it comes in (for Pete's sake). 

You guys are obsessive!    Not me. I'm cool, man.  

By the way, I finally found someone in the nearby town of 20,000 who has a Kindle. She's one of the brainiest women I know--reads and speaks Russian and Greek and is learning Arabic, reads everything. She got all gooshly telling me how much she loves her Kindle. It was almost embarrassing. Said her daughter sent her a book in Greek, and she can't wait to finish it so she can get back to her Kindle. It took ten minutes to get away from her....

That did it for me. I ordered mine. Finally!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good on ya' Brassman!

They also have kindeilzed cookbooks


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Cookbooks again!

Gimme a break, Anju! I'm operating on the edge of my incompetence with that stuff. Have you tried any recipes yet? How about the meat loaf? (Might have a new one or two in the next volume, btw.)


----------



## MidnightAria (Feb 24, 2009)

Anju said:


> Good on ya' Brassman!
> 
> They also have kindeilzed cookbooks


See, I can see that being a problem for me. I am not the neatest cook and I can see my shiny new Kindle being covered in oil/sauce/what-have-you...however, if that happened, while I was reading later I would have something to snack on


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the K2 box:










Cute little detail:










Cover in its box:










Kindle box:










Contents of Kindle box:


----------



## stu11926 (Jan 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Here are some pictures of the K2 box:


OOOhhhhhhh...Ahhhhhhh!!!!!

The K2 box doesn't seem as nice as the original, but I'll take it! Thanks for the pictures Leslie!

This week will never end knowing that my Kindle is waiting for me when I get back to SC!

Jonathan


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

MidnightAria said:


> See, I can see that being a problem for me. I am not the neatest cook and I can see my shiny new Kindle being covered in oil/sauce/what-have-you...however, if that happened, while I was reading later I would have something to snack on


 No, no, NO! Keep your Kindle out of the kitchen! But you could write it down and take the note to the kitchen! The meat loaf recipe, in chapter 2 of Distant Cousin: Reincarnation, was suggested by my DD#2, who's a terrific cook, but she's a vegetarian and has never tried it. I'd try it, but I have no idea how to find that Egyptian grain called kamut.

On the other hand, no matter what kind of cook you are you can easily make the salsa recipe at distantcousin.net. If the chilis bum you out, omit them. I always thought if you could make enough of it, it would make a wonderful cold soup: Mexican borscht!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Put your Kindle in a Ziploc bag if you need to have it near while cooking. You can still push the page turn buttons and it is protected from splashes!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Put your Kindle in a Ziploc bag if you need to have it near while cooking. You can still push the page turn buttons and it is protected from splashes!


FWIW, this also works for the hottub/bathtub!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The box includes The Advance of American Nursing?  Bet some folks will like this, but others ?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju said:


> The box includes The Advance of American Nursing? Bet some folks will like this, but others ?


Hahahaha, good call, Anju!

Let's see...it's not available as a Kindle book? I was trying for an artistic photograph? I wasn't paying attention? Your choice.

L


----------



## MidnightAria (Feb 24, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Put your Kindle in a Ziploc bag if you need to have it near while cooking. You can still push the page turn buttons and it is protected from splashes!


Oooo...my interest is piqued as I LOVE to read in the tub....I was wondering what to do if I went to a beach at some point or wanted to read a book in the tub. So many knowledgeable folks here! /hugs


----------



## MidnightAria (Feb 24, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> No, no, NO! Keep your Kindle out of the kitchen! But you could write it down and take the note to the kitchen! The meat loaf recipe, in chapter 2 of Distant Cousin: Reincarnation, was suggested by my DD#2, who's a terrific cook, but she's a vegetarian and has never tried it. I'd try it, but I have no idea how to find that Egyptian grain called kamut.
> 
> On the other hand, no matter what kind of cook you are you can easily make the salsa recipe at distantcousin.net. If the chilis bum you out, omit them. I always thought if you could make enough of it, it would make a wonderful cold soup: Mexican borscht!


Thanks for the advice  I may just have to invest in that cookbook as I am always looking to add more variety to my meals.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

Put your kindle in a gallon Ziploc bag prior to cooking - i am a kitchen destructo, so i'm in the same boat.

If you're looking for Kamut, go to a local Whole Foods or Trader Joe's.  Or a local health food store.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

MidnightAria said:


> Oooo...my interest is piqued as I LOVE to read in the tub....I was wondering what to do if I went to a beach at some point or wanted to read a book in the tub. So many knowledgeable folks here! /hugs


This is what I use for pool and hot tub.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so glad i created then avoided this thread till after I got my K2. Even though the box is certainly nothing to save 
and not nearly as cool as the Klassic's. It was fun to open and a clever way to pack it. Just glad it was also a surprise!

Leslie, maybe you could put your pics behind the spoiler cut?


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> If you're looking for Kamut, go to a local Whole Foods or Trader Joe's. Or a local health food store.


[Cynical laughter] The nearest one of either is over 100 miles from here. Sure, there's mail order.... [rueful shrug]


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> [Cynical laughter] The nearest one of either is over 100 miles from here. Sure, there's mail order.... [rueful shrug]


Then clearly you need to move.

100 miles from Trader Joe's! I would starve!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

*gasp* couldn't image being that far away from a trader joes!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

MidnightAria said:


> Thanks for the advice  I may just have to invest in that cookbook as I am always looking to add more variety to my meals.


Hold on--Distant Cousin: Reincarnation isn't a cookbook. It's a novel (but don't let that stop you from reading it!). Two characters were discussing a dish, that's all. It's a list of ingredients, with no quantities or cooking directions. A clever cook could probably turn it into a meat loaf. I recall it involved kamut, some red wine, grated parmesan, thyme, and garlic. If you try it, please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Then clearly you need to move.
> 
> 100 miles from Trader Joe's! I would starve!


No Trader Joe's here in Maine...the closest is Massachusetts. I've never been to one but I hear they are great.

L


----------



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

Love the box! took pictures, and wrote an article on it. www.compyell.today.com


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Then clearly you need to move.
> 
> 100 miles from Trader Joe's! I would starve!


Ha, ha. The closest Trader Joe's to me is in New Mexico. I would have to drive at least 10 hours. So when I head to Los Angeles to visit my parents, I stuff my suitcase with whatever Trader Joe's items I can get past TSA along with fresh fruit from their trees.

I keep emailing TJ saying please, please, open in Denver or Colorado Springs. Heck you could open in Aspen and I would drive there. Please Trader Joe's show the CA transplants some love!

Lara Amber


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Note to self; never move to Denver or Maine.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

TJ's is great!  Love the food and keeps the kids occupied while shopping (they hide a monkey in the store for the kids to find and get a prize).


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Note to self; never move to Denver or Maine.


We do have Whole Foods, though. We aren't total savages!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stinsmom said:


> We do have Whole Foods, though. We aren't total savages!


Or Whole Paycheck, as it is affectionately known 'round these parts. Nice store but I save it for treat shopping, not day-to-day.

L


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Or Whole Paycheck, as it is affectionately known 'round these parts. Nice store but I save it for treat shopping, not day-to-day.
> 
> L


I agree. I only go there for certain items. I could easily drop my entire paycheck (and then some) in one shopping trip there! But there "deli" section is the best. All of those yummy things to choose from. MMMMMMM!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Or Whole Paycheck, as it is affectionately known 'round these parts. Nice store but I save it for treat shopping, not day-to-day.
> 
> L


----------

